# Glory B Wildhaus's 3rd Agility Trial (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here ya go! Glory's 3rd and last trial for the spring/summer!

Enjoy! It's nice and short for once!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

looked like fun.... Shame about the spayed part at the end...Lol...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I was going to say that the weave entry in std was tough, but then she blew the much easier weave entry in jww. Nice runs otherwise. She looks like she'll be fun to run!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The bad news is she missed her weave entry.

The GOOD news is she missed it cause she had so much drive and WHOOHOO she didn't want to collect and slow to hit the weave entry!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Glory is so enthusiastic! I love watching her zip thru the course(narration helps big time!)
Your rose is beautiful


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Glory is so enthusiastic! I love watching her zip thru the course(narration helps big time!)
> 
> *Your rose is beautiful*


I added the rose cause I narrated too long and figured you'd enjoy having something to look at


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking very fast!!! She is going to be something else when she puts it all together!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice runs MRL! Looks like Glory is having so much fun! Please forgive the screencap on your video, but I had to ask about your hands here. I have not really learned yet how to use my off hand for signals to the dog. I saw you do it here, at 0:42, and I wondered what this meant:









What is your right hand signaling? It almost looked like you were going to front cross, but then you didn't. The right hand signaling must mean something, but like I said- I haven't got that far yet.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Love her attitude! She definitely was watching you more closely during the JWW after the weaves.

Willy- looks like a partial front cross to signal her to collect over that jump instead of extend. If MRL had stayed out to the left with the left arm directing, I suspect it would have caused a much wider turn from Glory to the teeter.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree with your assessment of "partial front cross" but personally (and I say that with little actual experience) it's the partial front cross part that caused the dog to drop the bar. I could understand "supporting" the collection by lifting the hand, but I think it's the turn of the shoulders (the front cross part) that psyched out the dog. The first time I watched it, I did think she was going to front cross. It was kinda a psych out. 

[Of course I say that with all due respect. MRL clearly knows what she is doing. That's just what I thought I saw, and was trying to find reasoning for it.]


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job! Good video! Can't wait to see what she does when she really gets the hang of trialing - she's going to be awesome!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TaraM1285 said:


> Willy- looks like a partial front cross to signal her to collect over that jump instead of extend. If MRL had stayed out to the left with the left arm directing, I suspect it would have caused a much wider turn from Glory to the teeter.


Love how you all are watching my runs! :wub:

I'm actually trying to stop some of the squirting straight out of the tunnel, but should probably have called (made noise so she'd know we weren't going straight) more to her when she was 1/2 thru the tunnel rather than waiting and relying more on the arm signals as she exited. 

Tara is correct, I'm using my right arm/hand/shoulder to try to turn into her to sharpen her pull to me as she is exiting the tunnel. A collection and turn into me. Kind of a mix RFP (reverse flow pivot) move and/or partial front cross. 

If I had only faced the teeter and had my left arm out, and (even worse) been moving then she'd have squirted out and around that jump completely. SHe wouldn't have known to take the jump in between us. 

This was actually a bit like a serpentine from the tunnel, jump, teeter. She comes out of the tunnel on her right lead, but needs to get on the teeter on the left lead. 

So what I'm trying to do..... isn't just cue the jump after the tunnel. I'm trying to do 2 things as she exits the tunnel. Cue the jump PLUS show her the line when she lands. So my right arm/hand is cuing turn right and 'take the jump' and my left arm/hand is showing we are then going to the left (and the teeter).

If I could have gotten there, and I didn't have time, a full front cross may have cued her and turned her to the teeter. But I couldn't get there in time. The right spot, so I wouldn't be where she would be landing over the jump, would be even further to the left a few steps. 



wildo said:


> I agree with your assessment of "partial front cross" but personally (and I say that with little actual experience) *it's the partial front cross part that caused the dog to drop the bar. I could understand "supporting" the collection by lifting the hand, but I think it's the turn of the shoulders (the front cross part) that psyched out the dog*. The first time I watched it, I did think she was going to front cross. It was kinda a psych out.


This is all 'baby' dog green agility stuff on a fast and LONG BODIED dog. She needs to learn to cue from me extension, collection, and the turning. I need to learn to stay out of her way and give her information EARLY. Before she takes off for one jump, any information about where she's going upon landing is a huge help. Truthfully, if you look at her line.... look at HER path. Except that her angle was a bit extreme out of the tunnel (which you can't see well in the video with the camera angle) she DID pick up my handler moves. Look as she turns over the jump and gets on the teeter. Her path (except for the knocked bar) is exactly what I would like. No wide turn and she was able to adjust and get easily (and safely) onto the teeter.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great video! Who do you think will ultimately be faster - her or Bretta?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Great video! Who do you think will ultimately be faster - her or Bretta?


That's a great question...... They are both built very much the same. Just about the same height/weight. So still have that long 75 pounds of GSD to get thru a course. 

Believe it or not, Glory seems like she'll be a better jumper, her style is better and she tends to clear the jumps with more air. I'm telling you, I swear I sometimes hear Bretta's toenails click more than 1/2 the bars as she sails over, and that's WAY to close when you add my yelling and flailing to the mix..... :wild:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, that bigger, longer body would make a difference. Dena had a long body and was just a couple pounds under your two, around 72 or 73. Halo, at a compact 60-ish pounds is much more maneuverable than Dena was. If she hadn't done so well in her first flyball class we'd be taking agility next (and I do plan on trying it with her at some point), but she kicked butt and I found a club to offer more advanced training, so we're doing that instead. There is SO much less to learn than in agility - and no courses to memorize! :wild:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sidenote: I have found that flyball and agility sort of feed off of each other so doing one at a time or both just helps the other


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Kind of a mix RFP (reverse flow pivot) move and/or partial front cross.


Oh... now there's a new term for me! After reading the description here, I totally get it now. Sounds like the half front cross mentioned in the second paragraph.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Oh... now there's a new term for me! After reading the description here, I totally get it now. Sounds like the half front cross mentioned in the second paragraph.


Love that 'AgilityNerd' guy! See how agility ends up alot about our dog's leads? But in the beginning when we are starting out we have NO IDEA about that cause there is so much else going on that we are losing our minds ) ). It's all in conjuction with the dogs turning, because when they turn alot of the time it means a lead leg change.



> Some handlers/trainers make a distinction between a "true" RFP where the dog actually changes side on the first front cross before the handler front crosses again to put the dog back on the side they were on before beginning the RFP. *This is in comparison to a **Half Cross** where the handler starts a front cross but as soon as the dog turns towards the handler the handler turns back towards the dog. *


----------

